# Fische schwimmen/stehen knapp unter der Teichoberfläche



## zult (12. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,

In meinem Teich ca 10m³ befinden sich aktuell 2 Goldfische und 10 Goldorfen (2 große 8 kleine). Im Moment schwimmen/stehen die Fische Tagsüber knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche. Ich hatte eigentlich erwartet, dass die Fische sich unten im Teich aufhalten. Tiefe ca. 140cm.
Sie schnappen nicht nach Luft oder sonstiges, Abends tauchen sie auch wieder ab.
Teich ist nicht abgedeckt oder beheizt, Wassertemperatur müsst bei 4-5°C liegen. Je nach tiefe.

Ist das ein normales verhalten?


PS: den Filter habe ich ausgestellt.


----------



## Teicholm (12. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe auch Goldfische und Goldorfen, die bei 4-5°C Wassertemp. schon wieder richtig aktiv werden.
Bei unter 3°C werden die ruhiger und verbleiben in kleinen Gruppen.
Das Verhalten ist normal und kann sich den ganzen Winter über bei wechselnden Temperaturen wiederholen.
Wenn es dann mit den Temperaturen weiter nach oben geht - über 8°C und auch konstant bleibt, fang ich auch langsam an zu füttern.


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2018)

Hi. Nach deiner Aussage, stehen sie ja nur tagsüber oben und tauchen abends wieder ab, so dass ich (ohne es jetzt genau zu wissen) mir vorstellen könnte, dass sie tagsüber halt oben stehen, weil etwas Sonnenlicht und Wärme rein kommt. Wen sie auch nicht nach luft schnappen, scheint auch kein Sauerstoffmangel zu bestehen, was man aber im Auge behalten sollte.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Jan. 2018)

12 "große Koi" schwimmen oder ruhen gerne unten.
Der freche Nachwuchs (über 100Stck) aus 2017 ist oft im Schwarm in der Teichmitte konzentriert in ca. 0,5m Tiefe und das auch unter dem Eis.

Die machen einfach was sie wollen.


----------



## zult (12. Jan. 2018)

Als es hier über Nacht mal gefroren hat und der Teich eine dünne Eisdecke (ca. 0,5cm) hatte, waren die Fische Teilweise auch direkt drunter. Wird schon klappen.

Danke für die Antworten und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Jan. 2018)

Solange keine Temperaturen aus dem Teich kommen, oben und unten, kannst du nur spekulieren.

Warum sollten meine Fische unten stehen?
Oben ist es aktuell wärmer, 6,5 zu 5,5°C.


----------

